# My New Favorite Butterfly Setup



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I've shot butterfly with every style of slingshot from starships to PFSs (even bareback) and today I found my favorite. Turns out it's pretty close to my normal favorite: an SPS with 2040 tubes and 1/2" steel. The difference being that now I have one per side at 10.5" long and a 60" draw vs. a loop per side at 7" long and a 34" draw.

I shot one of my SPSs butterfly with flats yesterday and did ok but I was immediately more comfortable and accurate with the tubes. Yes, they're a little slower (I got 170-175fps from a similar setup) but something about this combo clicks in my mind and the ammo goes where I expect it to most of the time.

I can actually see this going from "my butterfly setup" to just "my setup". The only thing I can't do with it is speed shoot, which isn't a big deal since it would take 3 seconds to change to a set of looped tubes.

A little shooting from today:


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Great stuff, M.J ... still evolving!!!!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Great shooting!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

That is soooo awesome!


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

I haven't been commenting but I've been watching your posts Mike. I gotta say, I am always impressed.


----------

